# 1.8T to Yota truck possible?



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello all! 
I'm browsing around forums right now, as my Toyota's motor is letting me down. I'm trying to find a replacement motor that will make my truck a little more original than the others out there. 
It is an '84 Toyota Pickup, 4x4. The 4x4 is all this truck is for. 
It was suggested by Cameron from audiforums.com to consider the 1.8T, so I'd like to find more information on this motor. Here are a few questions I had:
What transmissions bolted up to this motor from the factory?
What transmissions Can bolt up to this motor?
Are there adapters to use any other VW or Audi transmissions available?
TIA!


----------



## 04 GLI (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T to Yota truck possible? (feerocknok)*

why is my only question?
wouldn't the 7mge or 7mgte be a better engine? i used to have an 85 runner with a built 22rte. it was originally a 22re and i bored and stroked it and slapped a t3 turbo on it. but for the price and headaches with dealing with our wiring harness, you would be better off going with a supra motor. around 1500 for the total swap.you could even do a chevy v6 swap for elss time and money. if i am not mistaken, the 7mge's and 7mgte's will bolt to a w56 tranny of maybe even a g52 tranny. w56 is stronger, but i would do that.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T to Yota truck possible? (04 GLI)*

The majority of swaps tend to be Chevy or Supra motors, while Ford motors are gaining popularity.
I really want to do something that no one else has. I could do a more common yet less common swap like a Cadi 500, but my frame doesn't need twisting.
I'd like to find something from a company like VW, Audi, BMW, or maybe even Honda, or







Nissan...


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice Runner, btw. Front bumper custom? Looks nicely built from the side.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (feerocknok)*

a honda motor would blow no torque


----------



## Erratic (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*

Put a diesel in it. Every off road truck should have a diesel motor. IMO. You want a vw motor put the v10 TD from a taureg. Or more realistically put in a TDI. Might not be a monster, but it'd be cool and original. And would go forever on the trail before fill ups.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (Erratic)*

a friend is doing a Yota TDI swap right now, there are toyota trans to VW block adaptors and all you need are custom mounts.


----------



## 04 GLI (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (feerocknok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feerocknok* »_Nice Runner, btw. Front bumper custom? Looks nicely built from the side.

i got bored one day and made it. it's amazing what happens when i get bored.


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (04 GLI)*

Yeah. If you want some good torque, put a TDI into it. Look on tdiclub.com under the swap section. There's a few guys doing it. Not completely unique, but you'd be one of less than 10 I'm sure. That's gotta be good in a country with 300 million.....


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (dubCanuck1)*

So many of these trucks is the reason for wanting to do something different.
Are there any other motor suggestions? Alot of this research I'll be saving till I can find a donor car.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

There's alot of guys doing the TDI to Yota swap on there!


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (04 GLI)*

Lol. Well, nice work on it!


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (feerocknok)*

Then source a V6 TDI from Europe and there you go. The ONLY one.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (feerocknok)*

Since you are in Bend and are interested in VW engines, swing on by Bahn Brenner Motorsport over on Layton(62958 to be exact). They should be able to help you out.


----------



## bigtoy302 (Apr 27, 2006)

Your best bet is to swap a new 4 cylinder from a newer tacoma.(2rz, 3rz) You can do a complete swap for under 1500$. You use the tacoma bellhousing and bolt it to you to your 5-speed. Engine mounts need to be modified but it is not hard. I have done a 2rz swap and it was easy. Check this page out, it has lots of info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.oregontrailjamboree...=1474


----------



## Piper106 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T to Yota truck possible? (feerocknok)*

Look at Acmeadapters.com (Clackamas Oregon) They sell an adapter to go from any of the 4 cylinder inline water cooled VW engines (1.8T and TDI included) to the Toyota 22R transmissions.
Piper106


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: 1.8T to Yota truck possible? (Piper106)*

http://www.lcengineering.com/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

One of my close friends actually works at BB, but he's so hard headed about things, it's difficult to talk with him about motor swaps.
I think I'm gonna test drive a car with the 1.8T and a 4 banger Tacoma and see what they feel like.


----------

